# 4" flex hose adapter



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Just getting around to installing a DC in my shop. Working on ten things at once. I have 50 ft of 4" flex hose that came with the DC. Was looking at flex to PVC adapters, $10 each with 2 for every machine and a couple for the DC and maybe the Thien top hat. I'm looking at $200 for adapters. 

Instead, I made a die and made some for the cost of 4" of PVC pipe. At $2.10 a foot, I have 70¢ in each adapter. It takes longer to prep the nipples than to swedge the pipe. 

The die is 3 layers of plywood cut out with a 4" hole saw with ⅜" round over. I hit each nipple with dry silicone spray and hit it with the heat gun for 90 seconds. 










Proof of concept










The first swedge did collapse and kink. I ran a rotary sander hooked on my drill to taper the top a bit. Works great 👍


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Great work and a nice swaging die. It sure beats factory adaptors and almost any price.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks wnt. i can't claim the idea as my own. i had glued up the die the night before, with intensions of cutting it in half, heating the pipe and clamping it in the vise. surfing youtube gave me this video, i just ran the round over bit and sanded a little to my die. my die is a lot deeper than the guy in the video, maybe 3x the swedge. 

easy peasy  






fwiw... swedge and swag have the same definition, as a pipe fitter/welder i learned swedge


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

If you snip the first 4-5 rings of wire from the inside and grap it, it will pull right out, leaving a nice, flexible end that slips over 4" pipe easily.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

I got 50+ft of hose with this DC, the 2 long hoses with steel wire go on the swedged nipples fine. The ten ft hose has plastic reinforcement 'wire' in it that won't fit on anything. 
In another thread I mentioned that hose adapter fittings vary from tool to tool. Now I have 2 different size 4" hose 🤦‍♂️


----------

